# Does anyone remember davie petersen



## philwindsor (Oct 31, 2005)

was wondering if anyone heard of what happened to davie petersen after benline finished. the last i heard was he going back to bangkok to retire?


----------



## philwindsor (Oct 31, 2005)

does anyone remember davie petersen from london, i know that he spent 8 years on hte port alfred. i sailed with davie many times in Benline and the last i know was he going to bangkok to retire when Benline finished up.


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Phil,

You have started two threads on the same topic. I am merging them and moving them into the correct place which is the "Looking for Old Shipmates" forum.

Good luck with your search.

Regards,

Brian


----------



## Jmac (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi Phil,
I sailed on the Stac for About 12 months with Davie 74/75 great seaman and a gentleman. often wonder where he is in the world. We were in Phuket once and his Thai Lady flew down from Bangkokto be with him. I remember she sold some gold rings and chains for the flight.

Regards
John


----------

